# Degu help, swollen face



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi iv just got up this morning to find my degu Daisy's right side of face looks swollen. I tried to have a look at it but she kept making noises & wriggling. Its def not her fur thats all messy looking. Doris looks fine.

Does anyone know what this could be? Shes been fine before this, roughly about 8months old.

Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

I dont know about degus realy but my guinea pig had and absess on his cheak that swelled up or she might of hurt it, id take her to the vets either way, you cant be to carefull with the small fuzzys.
Hope it gets better soon, keep us updated


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Could you take a pic please?


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Bernie I wished I had thought to get one this morning. I will try pop home at lunch &get one. The best way to describe is that it looks like she has puffed up her cheek on one side. I'm thinking possibly an abscess looks similar swollen wise as iv seen on people. 
Going to try get appointment with vet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

No harm in getting an appointment with the vets  I can't help without seeing it tho


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Of course, I should have thought to take picture. Will you both updated later.


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Got some pics, there not great. You can see from top picture right side looks swollen & its also slightly under chin. Fed her some gerty & she took that but not much, now back to sitting in big tube 

Got vets booked later.

PS that plastic wheel in background is for playtime only


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

It does look swollen 
It could be an abscess or she could be having teeth problems  I hope the vet can clear it up and she is back to her normal self soon xx


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

I feel so sorry for her wish I could take the pain for her. Well hopefully she feels better soon. Just been up loft for old hamster cage to take her in.

Will report back later with any news.


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Thats me back from vet, had a good feel & look thanks to me doing all the holding haha
Thinks that from the area that its in looks dental but keep an eye out for any fighting incase its been a punch. Got oral antibiotics to give which is great fun on your own lol

Credit to Daisy was best shes ever behaved & not even a chirp out her. Shes back hiding in the tube, just making sure she eats now.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope she is feeling better soon. Poor little love xxx


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Sadly Daisy passed away this morning  totally gutted. Now have a lonely Doris to worry about


----------

